# Density Volatile Organic Compounds less H2O and exempts



## Linni

Ahojte, 

měla bych jeden dotaz ohledně překladu obratu "Density Volatile Organic Compounds less H2O and exempts" do češtiny. 
Myslíte, že by se dal přeložit jako "Hustota těkavých organických látek méně H2O a výjimek"? Nevím, jak přeložit "exempts"...

Těším se na vaše reakce a rady!
L.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Dobrý den, bylo by potřeba kontextu a celé věty. Toto spojení anglických slov v dané sestavě samo o sobě nedává smysl. Bud' tam chybí interpunkce, například _density*-*volatile_ (s nestálou/proměnlivou hustotou), nebo chyb(ěj)í slovo/slova, nebo to je titulek, nebo něco jiného. Pokud je to titulek, smysl se snad vynoří z následujícího textu, ne?  _Less _(méně, minus, bez, odečteme-li)_ H2O _asi bude _s vyjímkou_ H20 (= voda). _Exempts_ budou "věci" (sloučeniny, látky atd), s kterými se z nějakého důvodu nepočítá, nebo jsou vyloučeny, nebo nejsou "brány v úvahu", nebo výraz _exempts_ byl předem v textu vysvětlen - vždy podle kontextu. Ale bez něho fakt střílíme do tmy.

Totéž (potřeba kontextu, celé věty, chybějící interpunkce) platí i pro Váš následující dotaz (se slovy "partial pressure").


----------



## Linni

Děkuji za příspěvek! Jde o seznam výrazů bez kontextu, které je třeba přeložit, takže je to trochu složitější... V podstatě to ale asi bude sloužit jako příloha bezpečnostního listu nebo něco podobného. 

Volatile Organic Compounds = VOC = Těkavé organické látky

Myslím, že v tom anglickém textu skutečně chybí interpunkce - nejspíš to mělo být např. následovně: 
Density of Volatile Organic Compounds less H2O and exempts
NEBO:
Density: Volatile Organic Compounds less H2O and exempts

Výraz exempts v textu vysvětlen nebyl. Nicméně předpokládám, že to bude tak, jak píšete... Nenapadá mě však, jak ten ten výraz obratně přeložit jedním jedním nebo dvěma slovy.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

No tak teda máte smůlu! Je to zřejmě "headline-style" nebo "notice-style" English, kde se vynechává všechno (členy, interpunkce, krátká slova atd.), co (teoreticky  ) není nutné proto, aby se obsahu dalo rozumět. Ovšem všeho moc škodí, a v daném případě už to srozumitelné není.
Váš návrh _Density: Volatile Organic Compounds less H2O and exempts _se mi zdá přece pravděpodobnější než můj původní _density-volatile, _už jen kvůli ustálenému výrazu VOC_. Less H20 _bude spíš bez vody, a _exempts_ asi budou látky nebo materiály, jejichž "density" není třeba hlásit, nepodléhají povinné deklaraci. They are exempt from declaration. Tož tak! Nějak... snad.... asi ... možná ... fílajcht ...

[Edited: spíž    bez vody-> spíš bez vody!]


----------



## Linni

Ano, to mám smůlu .

Nakonec jsem to přeložila následovně: Hustota těkavých organických látek bez H2O a dalších vyňatých látek


----------



## hypoch

Dobrý den,

já mám s podobnými texty zkušenost, že člověk musí opravdu rozumět danému oboru, aby je bezpečně přeložil. Mockrát jsem viděl v mém oboru (elektrotechnice) české překlady, které byly úplně mimo, ale dokázal jsem odhadnout, co bylo v originálu, a pak to smysl dávalo  Doporučoval bych dát podobné dotazy na anglické fórum, kde je vyšší pravděpodobnost, že se najde odborník, který vysvětlí, co to vlastně znamená. Pak už se to dá přeložit.


----------

